# Confused about critical skills visa requirements



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello.

I have 14 years experience in ICT field and am interested in applying for a critical skills visa for SA. I've read some documents on the DHA website and several threads on this website. However, I'm getting more confused by the day about the requirements for this visa. Specially, I'm confused about the below:

1) Does the critical skills visa require an employment offer from an SA company ? I was under the impression that it did not, and that one could start searching for a job offer on the basis of this visa...Also some companies in SA whom I spoke to told me to first get a visa and then they would consider calling me for an interview, which also seems to suggest that a job offer is not necessary to get the initial visa. Is this correct?

2) Once the CSV is obtained, is it actually necessary to be in SA to search for a job? Can't the search be done through online job portals, and while still being employed in your current job in the home country?

3) Is it necessary to have somebody who can host you in SA during your job search after getting the CSV? I saw an online version of the CSV application form and it seemed to ask for a host's address..

Any help on the above queries would be much appreciated.

Thanks.

RevK


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi

Request help from the experts on this forum as well as those who have already obtained a Critical Skills Visa. 

I am applying for a CSV from India on my own and do not have a job offer currently. I have already completed my SAQA, IITPSA membership and confirmation of skills. Due to lack of info about the process and delay in getting hardcopy of IITPSA documents, I have already spent 1 year in just getting the above documentation ready. My PCC which I had got done in Feb has also expired and I need to redo it.

Please help me with the final step of visa application by answering my queries posted in the previous mail, so that I can proceed with this visa process.

Thanks in advance.


----------

